# Ahmadouchebag denies 9/11...



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2008)

Unbelievable...


> In his most provocative anti-US speech to date, Iran’s president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad raised doubts about whether al Qaeda's Sept. 11, 2001 attack on New York actually took place. He was addressing Iran’s Nuclear Technology day, April 8, DEBKAfile’s Iranian sources report. He went on to ask why the US had never released the names of the thousands of dead in the Trade Center attacks and how the most advanced security, intelligence and tracking devices in the world had failed to detect the hijackers’ planes before they struck the two New York towers.
> 
> Ahmadinejad is famous also for denying the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> ...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 8, 2008)

Wonder if he agrees with Rosie O'Donnell that September 11th was an "inside job" by the US Government.  

Can someone with a .50 caliber sniper rifle put Ahmadinejad out of his misery?

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd wager that 30% of the earths population believes whatever he says.

scary


.


----------



## magnocain (Apr 8, 2008)

And the Twin Towers just magically poofed away?


----------



## Maestro (Apr 8, 2008)

Time to carpet-bomb Iran...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, what a douc##bag



Maestro said:


> Time to carpet-bomb Iran...



I was gonna suggesting napalming his ignorant a##.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 9, 2008)

Nothing suprising. Denied the Holocost, now 911. It's his schtick. 

Plenty of people do believe him, because they want to believe him. He's riding a wave of anti-western sentiment. If he said the sky was blue because of a Zionist Conspiricy, plenty of likeminded people would believe him.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 9, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Nothing suprising. Denied the Holocost, now 911. It's his schtick.
> 
> Plenty of people do believe him, because they want to believe him. He's riding a wave of anti-western sentiment. If he said the sky was blue because of a Zionist Conspiricy, plenty of likeminded people would believe him.



You said it tim! what a moron this guy is (not you tim)


----------



## Erich (Apr 9, 2008)

well I have my movers, pavers and Velodrome makers moving in his direction, it's getting ever so close 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2008)

He is just an ignorant fuc_ktard and nothing else.

I would love to be the man who personally gives him a beatdown.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2008)

What a twat. It is time someone knocked some sense into his arrogant self-important arse....


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 9, 2008)

There's geniuses like Jesse Ventura that seem to think the US government had something to do with 9-11...........

Sheesh.

tom


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2008)

What did Hulk Hogan have to say on it..?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 13, 2008)

This is the first leader of a country I have heard say this. He must have been on the 9/11 truth websites too much, but he really has no business in this matter. 


Besides, I don't see his point. Scores of muslims are proud of what Osama Bin Laden did for Islam, I don't think they are ashamed of him.


----------

